# DIY wooden rack system



## pirate_reps (Oct 14, 2015)

Does anyone have any plans they would like to share for a DIY RACK SYSTEM?

Planning on making one out of melamine. That holds about 4-5 tubs.


Or even pictures would help if someone has made one themselves. 

Much Appreciated!


----------



## ronhalling (Oct 14, 2015)

[MENTION=41874]WJG_reptiles[/MENTION], here is a link to 1 right here in this section you can get an idea from.  ........................Ron

https://aussiepythons.com/forum/showthread.php/217440-New-rack-build


----------



## pinefamily (Oct 14, 2015)

Someone had a thread before about a quick and easy rack system, with melamine and threaded rod. Might have been Snipercap, but not sure. We pinched the idea for our hatchie rack, and also our rats.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Oct 15, 2015)

If this is your first build I cannot emphasis enough:- draw it up first.
Get you heat cord first (they only come in certain length's and are not all the same)
Map out the heat cord in your drawings to make sure you don't run out (for example plenty of heat cords that state 9m long don't have a heating length of 9m)
Hope that helps.


----------

